# Lets Show Traxx aka Bruce Some Love



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Lets see some of the cars you guys bought from him and have made your own.

I have been putting together alot of cars with the new Sky High RaceWay under construction(I can run cause I got it like that lol) and I would like to show you some of the things I do with the Traxx bodies I buy from Bruce. Which is a bunch in the last year or so. Starting to get to some. I don't claim to be any fancy customizer, just a guy who is learning from the guys around here and like to play around.

This GS is a car I sent Mr Bruce to cast and it came out impressive!!!! It's a divorced axle up front which is perfect for Drag Racing!!!! I put an Original Blue Tip Drag Chassis and she moves out pretty good!!!

Whatcha think?

Bruce Thanks for doing what you do and keep up the awsome work!!!!


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Can't show any complete cars from him as the 2 kits I got are still unbuilt but here is a Aurora T-Jet IH Cornbinder That I was able to resurrect as a AW powered stake truck with the glass parts I got from him.


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=116989&d=1284935521

Neal:dude:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

I have a few!!!! Great products!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Good thinking Joe!!*

Here are but a few of the many....



















I love lighting these ramp trucks!!! I've almost got them down to a science now!!




































These didn't stick around long... If you can JoeGS, put up a pick of the Nova I sold you. I can't find the pics!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Jeez!!!!! Your out of control scm!!!!

Love the ramp trucks!!!!

I'll snap pics of my sweet nove, :dude:but they wont be as good as yours!! How do you post full size shots within the thread?? I swear I am going to take a class on picture taking!!!lol


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

How about a 6-pak?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Jeez!!!!! Your out of control scm!!!!
> 
> Love the ramp trucks!!!!
> 
> I'll snap pics of my sweet nove, :dude:but they wont be as good as yours!! How do you post full size shots within the thread?? I swear I am going to take a class on picture taking!!!lol


Upload the pictures to photobucket, get an account if you haven't already. It's free!! Then use the IMG code right under the picture, copy, paste in the post and you're good to go. If you need any help send me a PM and I'll get you through the process.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

If's thats what your 6 packs look like that where you are i'm coming for a case!!!! Hot decal work!!:thumbsup:




1976Cordoba said:


> How about a 6-pak?



I might need you to walk me through it once. You let me know when is a good time.



slotcarman12078 said:


> Upload the pictures to photobucket, get an account if you haven't already. It's free!! Then use the IMG code right under the picture, copy, paste in the post and you're good to go. If you need any help send me a PM and I'll get you through the process.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Bruce is a great guy to work with . I had some deals with him and he did do what he said he would do.That all a guy can ask for. thanks Bruce. lendell


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

fordcowboy said:


> Bruce is a great guy to work with . I had some deals with him and he did do what he said he would do.That all a guy can ask for. thanks Bruce. lendell



Morning Lendall, I am sooooo right there with ya dude.

His stuff is top shelp!! I sent him a car to cast, he cast it and i'm having a blast building them.

I am in the middle of doing a 70 Black GS he sent me!! I think I bought it in 6 or 7 different colors!! Glad winter is here!!!:wave:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Same here. Been buying from him for I dont know how long.. There are alot of bruce's bodies that I made and they are on my thread (hemi43 custom shop). Thanks Bruce!

Wes


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

*thanks*

Hey guys thanks for the kind words and the great pictures of the cars .I appreciate it . I'm not going any where just taking alittle break , but check in from time to time . Thanks Joe for the idea and I'll enjoy checking the cars out .


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

1976Cordoba said:


> How about a 6-pak?


Very cool mods!I wish he would make em for afx or tjets


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*He is just like Timex & that is a good thing..keeps on going. Thanks for all the Cast*

Bruce has always been a slot car builders Dream Caster...

















































I Seem to find myself always picking up a Dawg body to throw in the mix of cars getting done up on the bench. 

Bob...These are a few of my favorite things...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Found some more...*

The pics just keep going and going...

















Have more of these bugs to paint up...they are fun, fun, fun!!

















The red is original Tyco Pro & the Blue is a Traxxs casting...have more of these too...fun, fun, fun!!

















Bob...where the fun never ends...zilla


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Bob...Letting the good times roll...zilla. They all look like a great bunch of fun,fun,fun.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*The more the merry-er...*

Straight from Westoration...Mopar of coarse. lol Wes thanks for doing this one up for me!










This LRW body by Bruce got sent to Westoration after I got done with it...Phsssssht-ing has never been so much fun. 










Bob...I appriciat all Bruce does, will do & has done for the slot car Nation (us)...zilla


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Ahh good ol LRW. Real cool!!

Here are a few more.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

So here is the Black Beauty. I just wish I could get one freaking good picture!!!!

The white one will be next


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> So here is the Black Beauty. I just wish I could get one freaking good picture!!!!
> 
> The white one will be next


does your camera have a macro setting ? if so, turn it on. it's good for up close picture. 

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Depending on the camera, Macro (close up) has a flower icon. That Black GS looks sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Here's a few of Bruce's bods I've used.  rr


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

WesJY said:


> does your camera have a macro setting ? if so, turn it on. it's good for up close picture.
> 
> Wes


And use a tripod:thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

That's a great car!!!










This body races way better than the real car did.
He's got this one? Does he have the Tbird too?


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

*t-bird*



NTxSlotCars said:


> That's a great car!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Need a good t-bird body to mold .I already molded the glass and bumpers ,but found my body had some flaws .


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Bruce, 
Which T-Bird do you need? rr


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

roadrner said:


> Bruce,
> Which T-Bird do you need? rr



I assumed the t-bird stocker


----------

